
Movie Theaters Cut Listings From Newspapers - mjfern
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/08/21/movie-theaters-cut-listin_n_265337.html
======
Derrek
Is anybody surprised about this? It was only a matter of time. In fact, I
_literally_ can't remember the last time I, or any of my friends, used the
paper to find movie times. Chalk up another victory for the Internet.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I can't remember the last time I used the paper.

Wait, no, I cut out a few articles to put up on a board to help add some
office ambiance to a movie set.

